# مقارنه بين الشده الخشبيه والشده المعدنيه فى مشروع اداره مشروعات.ارجو المساعده



## الكينج مجدى (17 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
لو سمحت يا جماعه انا فى سنه رابعه مدنى-عام والمشروع بتاعى اداره مشروعات
واحنا دلوقتى فى مرحله دراسه البدائل لاختيار البديل الانسب والافضل
والموقع اللى احنا بننزله حاليا نفذوا الشدات الخشبيه
واحنا اقترحنا تنفيذ الشدات المعدنيه
ارجو من حضراتكم ان حد يساعدنى 
انا عايز مقارنه بينهم من حيث التكلفه والزمن ولو نزلت الموقع اسال المهندسين فى ايه تحديدا او ايه هى الاسئله اللى ممكن اسئلها للمهندسين بحيث يفيدنى فى المشروع بتاعى
وجزاكم الله خيرا
ارجو الرد


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (19 مارس 2010)

عزيزى أرجو الإطلاع على هذا الموضوع ممكن يفيدك فهو يحوى مقارنه بين إستخدام الشدات ونوعها وكيفية الإتفاق مع المقاول على أحسن البدائل واليك الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t177085.html


----------



## المفكرةالعربيه (20 مارس 2010)

سؤال لو سمحتم ما هو خشب لاتزانة


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (20 مارس 2010)

الخشب اللاتزانه هو الخشب المستخدم فى أعمال الشده الخشبيه عباره عن ألواح قطاع 2.5 سم * 10 سم بطول 4 م و العروق الخشب 10سم * 10 سم بطول 3 متر أو 4 متر حسب الحاجه والخشب الموسكى قطاع 5سم * 10سم بطول من 3متر أو 4 متر مرفق صور للشدات وشرح يوضح ما تريد أنظر على الرابط



http://www.4shared.com/file/245616698/39a77373/CivilPhotos.html
مع تحياتى وأرجو أن يكون مفيد لك وعندى المزيد


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (21 مارس 2010)

*أين الكينج مجدى*

أين أنت يا عزيزى لماذا لم تتصفح ملف الصور المرفق لأزودك بغيره لإستكمال الدراسه


----------



## goldberg12 (6 أبريل 2010)

انا برده فى مشروع التخرج احاتج نفس المعلومات 
واريد الاستفلده منكم 
ولكنى محتاج تسليم ايها افضل فى يوم الخميس القادم


----------



## goldberg12 (6 أبريل 2010)

لقد قمت بتنزيل الملف وفى انتظار المزيد منك يا اخى
بارك الله فيك


----------



## هلوتس (10 مايو 2010)

*لقد قمت بتنزيل الملف وفى انتظار المزيد منك يا اخى
بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## mohammedsharaby (27 أكتوبر 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا*​


----------



## Jamal (27 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ايمن حسين (13 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

